# Could everyone with boys post pics?



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Jeter just had a puppy cut a week and half ago but looks like he could already use another cut BUT I see so many cute girls with hair grown out with bows etc. I was wondering what the boys look like in different cuts??? I can't decide if I want to stick with the puppy cut or start growing it all out or what to do. The top of his head hair is pretty long and he looks like a big fur ball again. :biggrin: 

Also, do you do it yourself or go to a groomer? I would love to do it myself, I think I am pretty good at things like that (on real people at least, lol) but I think I can manage a puppy if I get the right tools.

But first things first, I would love to see some of the boys to get some ideas.

Jeter is only 17 weeks old now so I was also wondering how long it takes for hair to grow out to certain lengths. So if you could post your pic and 
tell me how long it took to get his hair to look like that would be so great. 

Thank you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Let's see....









Full coat...takes about a year to grow it out for most dogs. 









Scissored about 3 in long in a modified lamb cut with top knots









About 1 1/4 in puppy cut with short top knot









And no top knot









And another look with no top knot


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

JMM, is this a side view of the modified lamb cut?










Here's a good cut thread of JMM's Roo: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=40994&hl=


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, that coat has been grown out for a few months.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie, my main dude. His ears and tail are long, the rest is short and easy to maintain.
[attachment=59781:A_precio...etter_rs.jpg] 
[attachment=59780ossible...photo_rs.jpg]
[attachment=59783:Arch_s_bow_tie.jpg]
[attachment=59782:Arch_s_f...ed_edges.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 19 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864488


> JMM, is this a side view of the modified lamb cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jett and Zoe are both in modified lamb cuts. One of these days I'll get some pics of them naked. lol


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's 2" on body and longer legs, face, and tail. The face and body have now been trimmed, but you get the idea.

[attachment=59787:casanova.jpg]

I vote for not growing out on a boy. It's a much cuter look to me for them to run around in, in addition to easy maintenance.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=59785:ffrank.jpg]

Frank with a medium length body, fuller face, and no topknot.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 19 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864512


> [attachment=59785:ffrank.jpg]
> 
> Frank with a medium length body, fuller face, and no topknot.[/B]


I had Gucci in full coat(see my siggy) but to be honest he has thick cottney hair that was a pain to keep up. I then cut him in this cut
I did keep his topknot though! My best friend grooms her Yorkies and does a great job so I had her grooming Gucci but it's been a few months and I need to let her trim him up again! I prefer the shorter cut on him because he's all boy, but I cant resist the bows . Kaia is kept in full coat but her coat is thick and straight although she's not pure white but an off white color She is only half Maltese but I swear you would never be able to tell except for her color and her face is a little longer then a Typical well breed Malt!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This is my Cadeau when his hair was long in his Pet bow:
[attachment=59834:CadeauCopterBow4.JPG]

This is after I had his hair cut:
[attachment=59832:CadeauPostHairCut3.JPG]
[attachment=59831:CadeauPostHairCut4.JPG]

It has gotten pretty long again, but I will have to take the plunge and give him a real cut soon so I can concentrate on show coats.

Here is my beloved Cloud. He is at the bridge now. His coat was always kept short, but with longer ears. 

[attachment=59828:CloudLove.jpg]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My Tater Tot ...

booty-view:
[attachment=59827SC05525_350.jpg]

the "hetero-appropriate" lean in man hug:
[attachment=59829SC05535_350.jpg]

a boy and his bone:
[attachment=59830SC05850_alt_450.jpg]

[attachment=59833SC05410_350.jpg]

contemplative profile:
[attachment=59835SC04435_300.jpg]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=59886:IMG_2595.JPG] 

no bows here. he says bows are for girls.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm always trimming on Shoni and have him shorter in the summer and about 3-4 in. in the winter. No bows for this boy! If I get tired of brushing out his thick coat I'll shorten the body down again. I do all his myself.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't cut Gigi's hair, but when I do, I have some favorite cuts in mind:

Clydesdale(more on pg 2): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=ace+clydesdale

Another Cosy cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=cosy++cut

Cute Nissa: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46250&hl=

Everybody loves the T's cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=42010&hl=

This one's cute: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im..._cf9028ef3a.jpg

Head cuts: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...esdale&st=0

Dex/Rollo: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...bob++head++cuts

And this one: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10451

I love this cut if im ever brave enough to cut Gigi’s topknot off: http://cohga.net/flickr/user/82304663%40N00_10.html
http://mimicoco2.blog.shinobi.jp/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbiedoggies...in/photostream/

Sorry for so many! I just want to be really prepared when I am ready to cut my Gigi down! 

I also like Lisa's malts cuts: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49382&hl=

This is probably my favorite: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...472206_3034.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...472206_3034.jpg

Here's Andrea's(shanghiamomma) cutie Bisous when she first got her:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a word of caution on this last cut that Bisous had when Andrea first got her. SHE'S absolutely adorable in this cut and most of the models that Puppia uses have this cut or a variation of it. I love the look. However, not all Malts look this cute with their muzzle cut like that and their head and ears. The Japanese groomer who lives behind me did this cut on my two babies a year and a half ago. Zoe was adorable. Jett....well how should I put it....less than adorable? ... It did not bring out his natural beauty? ... It did not enhance his good points? Aw heck....he was down right HOMELY in that cut pure and simple. :blush:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy's hair is shorter than most here... i like him in a puppy cut (also b/c i'm admittedly bad at combing him every night :brownbag: )

[attachment=60046:5409_113...442986_n.jpg]

[attachment=60045:n5161975..._2640767.jpg]

my FAVE boy cuts are the tatumn cut :wub: and this one of dexter/rollo... i've attempted to get these cuts on paddy but they never look the same

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=47665&hl=


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy's latest hair cut 
[attachment=60193ost_159...60818422.jpg]

I love to keep Snowy's ears short, rounded face, as teddy-bearish (is that a word ) as possible and no top knot. 

You can have a better look at his hair cut in this video 

Kat


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Dec 27 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867114


> Snowy's latest hair cut
> [attachment=60193ost_159...60818422.jpg]
> 
> I love to keep Snowy's ears short, rounded face, as teddy-bearish (is that a word ) as possible and no top knot.
> ...



Awwww, so cute! Thanks for the pic and the most adorable video!!! Love it! He is a very handsome guy! Thanks. Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 28 2009, 04:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867267


> Awwww, so cute! Thanks for the pic and the most adorable video!!! Love it! He is a very handsome guy! Thanks. Happy New Year to you and your family![/B]


Glad to read that you loved it . I tried other hair cuts on him, but I liked this the most 

wishing a Happy 2010 to you, adorable Romo and your family as well :grouphug: 

Kat


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Dec 28 2009, 05:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867440


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 28 2009, 04:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867267





> Awwww, so cute! Thanks for the pic and the most adorable video!!! Love it! He is a very handsome guy! Thanks. Happy New Year to you and your family![/B]


Glad to read that you loved it . I tried other hair cuts on him, but I liked this the most 

wishing a Happy 2010 to you, adorable Romo and your family as well :grouphug: 

Kat
[/B][/QUOTE]

Romo has another appt at the groomer today. She is a personal groomer and I am going to stay and take good notes on how she groomed him so I can do it myself one day. I like that round teddy bear look like you like. I will post pic and let you know how it came out. Although his hair around his face isn't too long yet, I wonder how it will come out. Thanks again!


----------

